# greens



## andrewsc (Oct 10, 2013)

are dandelion greens ok for chickens to eat?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

Yes, they are fine. Your chickens should love them.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Lots of good vitamins for them in those dandelions. At least those weeds are good for something!


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

They prefer the younger plants.


----------

